# Wanted Gila Monsters (Heloderma suspectum)



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm after females really but would also consider more males to add to my trio. I am trying to breed mine but they don't seem interested in the slightest. Any new blood would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance

Tony


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've read many places that they are very difficult to breed and groups of 6 -8 or more are needed.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> I've read many places that they are very difficult to breed and groups of 6 -8 or more are needed.


That's what I have read but I know a guy in the states that has bred a trio. I currently have 2 females and a male and would like another couple of females or a pair. It seems next to impossible to get them to breed.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

You could try contacting Scott W at Captivebred. I think he used to breed them (orange and salmon phase) - certainly got a large group in...no idea if he still does but worth a try...


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

bothrops said:


> You could try contacting Scott W at Captivebred. I think he used to breed them (orange and salmon phase) - certainly got a large group in...no idea if he still does but worth a try...


cheers...where is he located? Do you have his contact details?

thanks in advance

tony


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

try speaking to Jerry Cole at BJ Herps he bred them last year


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

SiUK said:


> try speaking to Jerry Cole at BJ Herps he bred them last year


Thanks for that... Does he have any contact details? any details appreciated. I have contacted 2 of my sources in the US and they haven't got any banded or reticulated hatchlings, subadults or adults for sale at the moment. I am banking on a source bringing me a pair to the Hamm show but nothing is for sure. Again, if anyone knows of any for sale or where I could get in touch with breeders I would appreciate the info. Thanks in advance.

Tony


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

snakekeeper said:


> cheers...where is he located? Do you have his contact details?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> tony


 try captivebred.com or they go to donny show and that but i dont think he is selling any of his but will know some one who is


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

bloodpythons said:


> try captivebred.com or they go to donny show and that but i dont think he is selling any of his but will know some one who is


Just checked the site out but nothing advertised in regards to gilas. I'll give him a call tomorrow. Does he have any do you know?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi.
You can contact Scott at: www. captivebred.co.uk, he is based in essex.
Also try canadiancoldblooded they are canadian based but export. They have some excellent animals for sale at present.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

johne.ev said:


> Hi.
> You can contact Scott at: www. captivebred.co.uk, he is based in essex.
> Also try canadiancoldblooded they are canadian based but export. They have some excellent animals for sale at present.


Just mailed Scott. Fingers crossed. cheers for the info. much appreciated.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

A huge thanks to all of you and everyone who PMd me links as well. The good news is I have managed to locate a source in Germany who has reserved me CB09 Heloderma s.s. 

Again I appreciate all the help.

Tony


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Jerry hatched 3 Heloderma suspectum but has sold all three. He has a reasonable sized group of adults however so with any luck might produce a few more this year. 

His number is 01305 261302


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

Rolf has a couple of babies for sale and hes usually at hamm every year. all of his animals are high quality 
Available - Rolf Reptiles


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys... I will contact them too..


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Just curious how do you keep these guys? do to there behaviour in the wild i was just wondering if you had to have a higher humidity than would be expected?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Just ordered my heloderma suspectum cinctum!! Well chuffed!!!!!! :2thumb: I feel like breakdancing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

The count down is on... 7 more days to go and I will be a proud new owner of a pair of CB09 heloderma cinctum and a CB09 Heloderma horridum. :2thumb:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> The count down is on... 7 more days to go and I will be a proud new owner of a pair of CB09 heloderma cinctum and a CB09 Heloderma horridum. :2thumb:


 
Where are you getting them if you dont mind me asking


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

I think the trick could be to have more than one male perhaps, as they will wrestle without harming eachother, and the victor claims territory and an epic win over the females in the wild... Just a thought, could be worth a try.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> I think the trick could be to have more than one male perhaps, as they will wrestle without harming eachother, and the victor claims territory and an epic win over the females in the wild... Just a thought, could be worth a try.


Exactly, rightly said. To mimic their natural environment as much as possible. I would love to have an enclosure with a fairly large landscape and natural rock with sandy soil and live shrubs that spread out but dense in some areas and two sections of caves or made up burrows to give males a distance of preference with about 2 males and 5 females, the males will bite each other and wrestle but they are immune to their own venom. Not too much detail there eh?:whistling2:

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the naimals when you get them.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

photos of my 1st arrival as promised


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

They look great mate! Best of luck with them. What sets H.s.cinctum apart from H.s.suspectum?

I just ordered this book Biology of Gila Monsters and Beaded Lizards Organisms and Environments: Amazon.co.uk: DD Beck: Books. I don't have DWA, or any forseeable plans for it but I love Gilas, does anybody know if its any good?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Alfonzo said:


> They look great mate! Best of luck with them. What sets H.s.cinctum apart from H.s.suspectum?
> 
> I just ordered this book Biology of Gila Monsters and Beaded Lizards Organisms and Environments: Amazon.co.uk: DD Beck: Books. I don't have DWA, or any forseeable plans for it but I love Gilas, does anybody know if its any good?


Thanks mate.... The book is absolutely brilliant I have it along with Dr. Mark Steward's book which he sends free if you email him. Heloderma suspectum suspectum's are retigulated gilas and heloderma suspectum cinctums are banded gilas, basically they both look almost the same as babies but as the reticulated gilas grow they sometimes lose the pink/orange colouration which becomes darker whereas the banded gilas retain their colours well. Having said this, I have a trio of reticulated gilas which look absolutely gorgeous, pink/orange colour is still really vibrant.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for that mate, I have requested Dr Sewards book, waiting for it now. Good luck with your Gilas, would be great to see hatchlings at some time in the future!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

no problem. cheers.


----------

